# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Bir Yahudi Efsanesi

## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

BİR YAHUDİ EFSüNESİ
Büyük bir araştırmacı olan, ancak nedense hemen hiç tanınmayan EDİP YAVUZ, TARİH BOYUNCA TüRK KAVİMLERİ adlı eserinin 39. Sayfasında, ZEKİ VELİDİ TOGANğın UMUMi TüRK TARİHİNE GİRİş kitabına atıpta bulunarak şöyle der: 

- ğİRANLILAR gibi YAHUDİLER de bütün milletleri kendi neslinden türemiş gibi göstermek için, çeşitli urukların adlarını kendi anadillerince bilinen isimlerle birleştirmişlerdir.ğ 

Aslında bunu BATILILAR da GREKLER ve LATİNLERğin ES-AS-US ekliyerek değiştirdikleri isimlere dayanarak yapıyorlar. 

Sonra EDİP YAVUZ, ünlü tarihçi TABERiğde de bulunan şu YAHUDİ efsanesini nakleder: 

-ğM.ü. 7. Yüzyıl sonlarında SAKALAR'ın hakimiyeti inhilale uğradıktan az sonra, yani M.ü. 587ğde BüBİL hükümdarı NABUKADNEZAR tarafından YUDA devleti yıkılınca, İBRüNü peygamber; ZüMİRüN; YASUBAH ve SUKH adlı oğullarını şARKğa göndermek istemişğOnlar, ğBiz bu gurbet diyarında ve vahşet aleminde nasıl geçiniriz?ğ demişlerğğ 

-ğİBRAHİM peygamber, ğBen size TANRIğnın isimlerinden birini öğretirim. Bunu kullanarak düşmanlarınıza galip gelir ve harpte sıkıntıya düştüğünüzde yağmur yağdırır, ve zaferi sağlarsınız,ğ diyorğ Onlar da bu ismi öğrendikten sonra şARKğa doğru yürüyüp HORASANğa geliyorlarğ Ve orada üreyip çoğalarak bütün komşu kavimler üzerinde hakim oluyorlar.ğ 

Görüldüğü gibi, bu efsane YAHUDİLERği değil; TüRKLERği anlatıyor!.. 

Biz bir başka sayfada OĞUZ HAN ğın M.ü. 300ğlerde değil; ta HZ. İBRAHİM zamanında (M.ü. 1800ğler) yaşadığını belirttik. SAKALAR çok daha sonradır. Efsane, bütün efsanelerde olduğu gibi yüzlerce yıllık olayları sanki aynı dönemde olmuş gibi naklediyor... HZ. İBRAHİMğe yüce ALLAHğın 

- "Seni BüYüK MİLLET edeceğim. Ve seni MUBAREK kılacağım. Seni mubarek kılanları, mubarek kılacağım. Ve sana lanet edene, lanet edeceğim!.. YERYüZüNüN BüTüN KABİLELERİ, SENDE MUBAREK OLACAKTIR!.." Tekvin, 12. Bab 

şeklinde hitabının sadece YAHUDİLERği değil; HZ. İSMAİL soyundan gelenleri, dolayısiyle PEYGAMBERİMİZ HZ. MUHAMMEDğin soyunu kastettiğini, aynı zamanda HZ. İBRAHİMğin KANTURA adlı eşinden gelen TüRK soyunu da kastettiğini biliyoruz. 

Yalnız dikkat edilmesi gereken bir husus var. Bu soyların her ferdini değil; HZ. İBRAHİMğin TEK VE ORTAĞI OLMAYAN TANRI inancına uyan, onun yolundan gidenleri ALLAH mubarek kılacaktır. Azıp sapıtanları değil!.. Bunu KURğAN şöyle açıklar: 

- "...ALLAH (İbrahim'e), 'Ben seni bütün insanlara imam yapacağım,' demişti. İbrahim 'Zürriyetimden de..' diye niyaz edince, 'Zürriyetinden olan zalimlere benim ahdim erişmez,' buyurmuştu." (BAKARA/124) 

İşte efsaneye göre HZ. İBRAHİM, veya başka bir peygamber oğullarına düşmanlarını yenecek bir İSİM öğretiyor... İSLAMğda, daha da açık olarak TASAVVUFğta, bu İSM-İ üZAM diye geçer... Bu, ancak ALLAHğın yakın kulları tarafından bilinen adıdır ki, kim onu bilir ve dile getirirse, her türlü kudrete sahip olur. 

Oğulların adları ZüMİRüN; YASUBAH ve SUKHğ nasıl İbraniceğye çevrildi, bilemiyoruz ama, çoğul anlamı veren AN takısı atılırsa, geriye ZAMİR kalır ki, bunun SüBİR diye bilinen TüRK BOYU olduğu görülür. SABİRYAğya (Sibirya) adını veren bu boydur. YASUBAH da, (eski TEVRAT metinlerinde SUBAK veya SU diye de okunur) SUBARğdan bozmadır, o da bir TüRK BOYUğdur ve SüBİRğle aynıdır, aralarında zaman farkı vardır. SUBAR belki daha eskidir. SUKH ise SUKU, SAKA diye bilinen ve hala SüBİRYAğda SOHO olarak yaşıyan TüRK BOYUğnun adıdır. 

Bunlar abartma gelebilir ama, HORASANğın TüRK diyarı olduğu düşünülürse, GUR TüRKLERİğnin orada yaşadığı, orada GURİSTAN diye bir ülke olduğu önünde tutulursa, ve YAHUDİLERğin hiç bir zaman HORASANğda bulunmadığı, güçlenmediği, diğer halkları hakimiyetlerine almadığı, YAHUDİ dini ile o bölgenin hiç bir ilgisi olmadığı hesaba katılırsa; kurduğumuz bağlantının doğruluğu ortaya çıkar. 

üte yandan düşmanlarını hep yenen, çoğalan ve yayılan TüRKLERğdir. Yağmur yağdırma sırrını bilen TüRK şAMANLARğdır. Bunlar da YAHUDİLERğde görülmez. 

Aslında bazı YAHUDİ yazarlar, bu gerçeği bilmekte, TüRKLERğin her zaman, her yerde HüKİM OLMA sırrını Hz. İBRAHİMğin bu tılsımlı sözünden aldığına, hatta BATI TüRKİSTANğda ve HAZAR bölgesinde yaşıyan dört TüRK boyunun kutsal YEDA TAşIğna sahip olduklarına, güçlerinin bundan geldiğine inanmaktadırlar. 

AVARLAR da ad değiştirince OBAR, İBİR, OPAR, ABAR, İVİR adlarını almışlardır. Bunlar hep alt boylar, ve uruk adlarıdır. Daha sonra da oymak adları ortaya çıkmıştır. Yeni ortaya çıkan adlar farklı kökenden gelmeyi değil; farklı şartlarda ve coğrafyada farklı tarihlerde yaşamaktan dolayıdır. 

Aynı noktadan hareketle, SUBARLARğın daha eski SüMERLERğin önce SUMAR, sonra SUBAR, SUVAR diye ad değiştirmiş bir kolu olması kabul edilebilir.. Zaten bütün yeni boylar, gökten zembille inemiyeceğine göre, bir şekilde eski boyların bölünmesinden veya ad değiştirmesinden kaynaklanmaktadır. 

Prof. Dr. Z. V. TOGAN, aynı eserinin 14. sayfasında, Prof. Dr. WALTER RUBANğdan alarak şu bilgiyi verir: - ğHİNDİSTANğda da dilleri FİN-OGUR olan demirci bir ASUR oymağı vardır.ğ . 

Bu oymağın yaşadığı yer ise, (CHALAN AK-PUR (KALAN AK-BUR) diye bilinir. Oymak halen demircilikle uğraşmakta, ve çok eski, ilkel bir metot kullanmaktadır. Prof. RUBAN, bunu VEDİK ARYALARğın, yani HİNT-AVRUPAİ bir kavmin bu bölgeye M.ü. 2000-1500 yıllarında gelip yerleştiği şeklinde yorumlamaktadır. Böylece gene medeniyette üRü IRK öne çıkmış olacaktır. 

ASURLARğın bir defa HİNT-AVRUPAİ bir yanı yokğ Ve burada iki ihtimal var. Ya ASURLAR, denildiği gibi SEMİTİK bir kavim değilğ Ya da URAL-ALTAY grubuna bağlı bir FİN-OGUR dili konuşan bu oymak, ASUR değil!.. 

Bizce ikisi de mümkünğ İkinciden başlıyalım: Bu kavim SüMER soyundandır. Daha doğrusu işte yukardaki efsaneye göre şARKğa göç edip HİNDİSTANğa yerleşen SABİR kollarından birine mensuptur. 

SANDALCIYAN adlı bir ERMENİ tarihçi de SUBARLARğdan HİNTLİLERğe karışan bir grubun SUBAROĞULLARI diye bilindiğini, yine SUVAR kalıntılarının MUND kavimlerinin dağınık bir oymağı olarak KALKUTA ve MADRAS arasında yaşadıklarını belirtir. (Z.V. TOGAN, aynı eser sf. 22) 

üte yandan, ASUR kavminin MEZOPOTAMYAğdaki ilk varlığı bir SüMİ kabilesi iken, yerini aldığı SüMERLER ile karışmaması mümkün değildir. UR-GUR bağlantısından dolayı ortaya yeni bir boy çıkmış ASUR - ASGUR olmuştur. Nitekim KAFKASLARğda KüR (KORA) Irmağı kenarında ERMENİLERğin ASKURET (ASGURET) dedikleri bir kale vardır. Bu kale DEDE KORKUT kitabında geçen BOZOKLARğa aittir. KAşGARLI MAHMUD ise YAZGUR diye bir TüRK BOYUğndan söz eder. Bu boyun BOZOKLARğdan ve dolayısiyle ASGURLARğdan geldiği ortadadır. 

Eğer bu değerlendirme doğru ise, Prof. RUBANğın HİNDİSTANğda tesbit ettiği FİN-OĞUR dili konuşan ASUR oymağı, ASGURLARğdan bir oymak olur ki, bir TüRK lehçesi konuşması son derece tabiidir. 

SüBİRLER kolay yolları takip ederek Milatğtan çok önce ORTAASYA'ya, sonra da Sibiryağya ulaşıp oraya kendi adlarını vermişlerdi. Sonra tekrar PAMİR ve HİNDUKUş dağlarını takip ederek HİNDİSTANğa inmişlerdir. Bu arada bir kol da KAFKASLAR üzerinden veya HAZARğın doğusundan yukarı çıkmış ta FİNLANDİYAğya kadar çıkmıştır. İkisinin de bölgedeki adı GURğdur. ASUR-ASGUR ile FİN-OGUR grubunun aralarındaki ilişki bu yüzdendir 

Bütün bunlar, KAFKAS HALKLARI diye bilinen ve ülkemizin doğusunda, kuzeyinde ve bütün KARADENİZ sahillerinde yaşıyan değişik addaki halkların kökünün SAKALARğa, İSKİTLERğe ve daha önce de SUBARLARğa, SüMERLERğe dayandığını ortaya koymaktadır. 

Tabii KüZIM MİRşAN'ın tesbit ettiği gibi, daha da öncesi, KAFKAS boylarının bir de PROTO-TüRK atası vardır. Onu da ileride ele alacağız. 

email: [email protected]

----------

